# Pressure Ulcer



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, my standard poodle had to have hip surgery and while he was at the vets he developed a rash on his rump that turned into a stage 4 ulcer. I am so upset that this happened. 
Two years ago he had his other hip done and he got a rash on his rump that did not turn into an ulcer. I mentioned this to the vet and all the vet tecs, and the receptionist that he got a rash last time and please be careful this time that it does not happen again.
I asked if they watched him over night and clean him up if he goes to the washroom so the rash does not happen again. They said someone is always there to take care of him.
It happened again any way, they said that since he got an epidural, he could not feel his back end and was sitting on his rump for a long time instead of lying down and that is why he got the pressure sore. 

They could of moved him around or made him lay down. Then they used a 40 blade on the rash, which probably made it worse.

Now this ulcer is more of a health issue than taking care of his hip.

So far they did not charge me for two hospital stays, or exams, but they charged me $70.00 for antibiotics. He is due to go on Wednesday but I think something needs to be done before that. 

Sorry for the gross pictures, I am stressed and looking for support, I hope you don't mind. 

Has anyones dog had pressure sores before?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, sorry that this happened - in human medicine this would be considered negligent and would 100 percent be the liability of the hospital - at the very least they should not charge you for any of the costs of fixing it and ethically they should owe you more but since animals are considered property that do not have pain and suffering...
Did the bone part of the surgery turn out well or was it too soon to tell?
I would demand that they refund the hospitalization costs of the surgery since they clearly did not provide appropriate care...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, sorry that this happened - in human medicine this would be considered negligent and would 100 percent be the liability of the hospital - at the very least they should not charge you for any of the costs of fixing it and ethically they should owe you more but since animals are considered property that do not have pain and suffering...
> Did the bone part of the surgery turn out well or was it too soon to tell?
> I would demand that they refund the hospitalization costs of the surgery since they clearly did not provide appropriate care...
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply, so far the hip surgery is fine, but won't know until about 6 to 12 weeks when he can walk properly. 

I feel that I should not have paid for the antibiotics. I will bring him tomorrow and if they tell me that I owe any money, I will argue it. 
I brought him for his hip surgery and now I have to deal with this huge ulcer that was caused from neglect in the hospital.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlelover said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, so far the hip surgery is fine, but won't know until about 6 to 12 weeks when he can walk properly.
> 
> I feel that I should not have paid for the antibiotics. I will bring him tomorrow and if they tell me that I owe any money, I will argue it.
> I brought him for his hip surgery and now I have to deal with this huge ulcer that was caused from neglect in the hospital.


Really it is very wrong that this happened - and I would be prepared with a list of everyplace that malpractice could be reported to - the state licensing board, if there is someplace that the hospital gets accredited by - places on the Internet that you can post reviews ( such as yelp), veterinary associations - this is malpractice (especially because they did it twice) and they should be groveling to make it up to you after the many thousands that I am sure you spent on the surgery! 
Fingers crossed that this heals quickly and the hip surgery turned out well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When Teaka was spayed, they simply forgot to pull her puppy teeth and I was livid that she had to undergo another procedure. I immediately said " I ASSUME it will be at no cost, and they did not even try to argue with me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That needs to be cleaned and debrided right away. Can you wash it with some saline today? It's a wreck. All they had to do was move him around every hour or two and it wouldn't have happened. It will take a few weeks to heal, but it will heal. I would be very angry especially since you told them it happened last time. He obviously sat on that hip bone for hours and hours without moving.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor thing!! I would be so furious if they did that to one of my dogs! I hope he gets better soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*poodlelover,* I am beyond sorry for what your spoo and you have been put through. Just burns me up it was allowed to happen! I support you in REQUIRING the veterinary practice to absorb _all_ treatment costs. I would not hesitate to call and INSIST they see him _sooner_ then Wednesday.

This is negligence in my opinion and unacceptable. If your spoo was "numb" from the anesthesia, then it was up to the professionals at the veterinary practice to rotate him to avoid the creation of a wound. You TOLD THEM his skin showed signs of stress following the previous hip surgery. I would think that would cause them to be_ extra_ vigilant! _Grrrr!_

Is your boy eating well? Is he resting and sleeping on cushioned bedding? Are you able keep him and his bedding dry (after "nature calls")? It has to be exhausting, as well as so worrying, to have this complexity to deal with! 

I wish you strength, him healing, and for the veterinary practice to rise up to their responsibilities here. I have cared for people with decubitus wounds. It is not an easy or pleasant healing process for the patient or the caregiver. My thoughts and best wishes are with you.:hug:

p.s. There's absolutely_ no need_ for you to apologize for "the gross pictures." What's_ gross_ is the lack of care provided to your poodle at the vet's!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, Indy is on soft bedding, he was not eating for a long time and still only eats what a toy or mini poodle would eat. I have been trying to keep it clean with only warm water, I did not know what else to use. 
I hope it does not cause him to have a blood infection or bone infection. 

I will use those words, : I assume it will be no charge" I like that. 

I will let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know you're doing the very best you can for Indy. He's lucky to have you looking after him. I used Sterile Saline (available in drugstores) to clean pressure sores. The vet should provide you with thorough care instructions. I understand Indy's appetite may not be so good. But as you know good nutrition is key to healing. Maybe discuss with the vet ways to enhance his nutrition? Poor Indy must be good and uncomfortable. I'd want the vet to be very diligent about pain management. I'm just giving you my opinions here. I feel _so badly_ for you two! I'll be looking for your update after the vet visit.:clover:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your poor baby. I would be livid.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Poor thing! I would be livid! Hope it heals quickly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Absolutely & totally disgusting! Their fault, no ifs ands and buts about it........I am a retired Tech and that is part of a Tech's job....to provide aftercare nursing to surgical patients. It is also up to the Vet to provide specific instructions, which clearly was not done! Bad! I hope he heals and the wound does not require more invasive procedures than abrasion and simple wound care! (Even with simple surgeries we would re-position unconscience or paralyzed patients hourly in my day! )


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the support.
Indy was at the vet on Monday and the vet cleaned it up. It is not infected and he said it is a grade 3 not four, thank goodness. It does look like it is healing. 
He told me to keep it clean with warm water and use soap if I have to.

Indy is starting to eat more but sometimes does not eat one of his meals. 

The skin in the whole is pink which means it is healthy skin and has to heal from the outside inwards. The vet told me that any color like green, yellow, brown or black would not be good as that would mean infection.

After I talked to the vet I did say " I assume there will be no charge? " and he said of course no. 

Indy is going back tomorrow for the vet to look at him again and to get his staples out of his hip. 

Thanks for your support and I will post follow up pictures to share, and I guess the vet clinic has learned from this mistake so it will not happen to any other pet. 

I am so glad that Indy will be okay but he is not out of the woods yet. 

Keep your fingers crossed for him.

Take care.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the good news update! So glad to hear things are going better. I hope Indy continues to heal well and his recovery from surgery is without further incident. It's great he's eating a bit better too!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Poor poor Indy,you must be so upset. I always wish it was me I'll if my dogs get ill as you can't explain to them what's happening. I'm glad things seem to be improving and hope your lovely boy is back to his normal self soon. When I had my standard Billy neutered 3 months ago,they rang me and said I could go and get him. When I arrived I could hear him barking from outside. I walked in and there were 2 vets and 3 nurses all chatting in the reception. One of them went and got Billy and he came out very distressed with white foam all over him. It took me a little while to calm him down and comfort him and I said to them he suffers with separation anxiety that's why he is in a state. I couldn't believe that not one of them was sitting with him trying to comfort him as they knew I as on my way and wouldn't be long,it was awful to see bill in that state. They took my money quick enough.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

OMGoodness, I would be so p___sed off! And then to find out how easy it was to prevent!!! It would not of been safe to be around me! There is no excuse for this. And to Carrie, you are right. If they would of given the animals the same attn. they do their front desk......


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

How horrible that this happened to poor Indy! I agree with everyone that there is absolutely no excuse for this. I am glad that he is better and is healing ok. I think I would look for another vet if that happened to one of my poodles. So sorry you are having to go through this. Poodle hugs and prayers for a quick recovery for you sweet Indy!


----------

